# Tribal strikes again



## copenhagen69 (Sep 15, 2010)

Ok my plan is to put the above on the side. Just want to practice on this case before I do something like that on my main case. It has been awhile since I busted the dremel out so I wanted a test run first.

I am gonna cut it out then cut a window out that somewhat follows the design as well instead of a normal square window.



Thoughts already?


----------



## copenhagen69 (Sep 15, 2010)

rough sketch to check it out ... what ya think?


----------



## overclocking101 (Sep 15, 2010)

its gonna be a pain in the ass


----------



## dhdude (Sep 15, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> its gonna be a pain in the ass



but its looking sweet man!


----------



## Namslas90 (Sep 16, 2010)

It's going to be hard keeping the skinny strips straight during and more importantly after cutting.
You can try using hot glue and backing it w/ some 1/4 stock or something.

It would probably be easier to cut out a solid window and back etch the plexi with your design and then paint it black before removing the etch masking.  Still a difficult pattern, most patterns like this would be punched out with a punch-press.  A lot of modders also cut out full piece window, then build fiberglass insert in the shape of pattern cutting and embedding the plexi (strips and pieces) into the fiberglass, then inserting the section into hole in case.  
Either way its gonna be a lot of fun.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Sep 16, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> its gonna be a pain in the ass



neh not too bad  .... the mod I have planned for my major watercooling project on another will be the pain the ass 



dhdude said:


> but its looking sweet man!



Thanks 



Namslas90 said:


> It's going to be hard keeping the skinny strips straight during and more importantly after cutting.
> You can try using hot glue and backing it w/ some 1/4 stock or something.
> 
> It would probably be easier to cut out a solid window and back etch the plexi with your design and then paint it black before removing the etch masking.  Still a difficult pattern, most patterns like this would be punched out with a punch-press.  A lot of modders also cut out full piece window, then build fiberglass insert in the shape of pattern cutting and embedding the plexi (strips and pieces) into the fiberglass, then inserting the section into hole in case.
> Either way its gonna be a lot of fun.



Ya that is all I had laying around ... ran out of my 2" tape so just had to make due with that.
We shall see how it does


----------



## copenhagen69 (Sep 16, 2010)

So far I got this ... :thumb:


Done for the day ... this was a little rough on the lower back standing and bending over to cut haha.

Tomorrow I will go get some sandpaper and start smoothing out everything.

Then things left to do:
get some acrylic and cut it out. I think I will have to have a piece on each side as some of those areas are really flimsy.

Then make some holes and attach the window 




What ya think so far ...


----------



## copenhagen69 (Sep 17, 2010)

Some pics to hold you off until tomorrow when I can finish it up.

Just need to paint the panel now and touch up the acrylic sides. My touch up paint got a little wild so now I have to paint the rest of the panel haha.

I think it actually turned out to have a sort of transformers head look.... Was not going for that at all!


----------



## Namslas90 (Sep 18, 2010)

Looking good.  Nice cutting.

If you want to spend the time; you can cut out and bevel 1/8 plexi in the exact shape of the cutout.  Then use some cyno-acrylic clear glue and glue them to the full piece of plexi in the back.  The second layer protruding through the case.

This will pull the light out giving a more 3D look.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Sep 19, 2010)

painting from last night ... still wet. The black looks alright I think. Should have it all put together today for a better look.


----------



## overclocking101 (Sep 19, 2010)

plexi on the insode m8. it will look ten times better


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 19, 2010)

seems that after the w1zz broked the server i'm not sub'ed to this thread anymore..

well i am now


----------



## copenhagen69 (Sep 19, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> plexi on the insode m8. it will look ten times better



Well I will have it set up both way and we can all vote. The only reason I have it on both sides is because some of those smaller pieces are sharp and can easily be bent badly.




p_o_s_pc said:


> seems that after the w1zz broked the server i'm not sub'ed to this thread anymore..
> 
> well i am now




lol ya I had to update all this again


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 19, 2010)

could you cut the plexi to the same design as you have on the side? that way you can sit it in the cut out on the side and on-top of the plexi behind it?


----------



## copenhagen69 (Sep 19, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> could you cut the plexi to the same design as you have on the side? that way you can sit it in the cut out on the side and on-top of the plexi behind it?




with the tools I have ... probably not ... to do that and make it look anywhere close to good it would need to be machine cut :shadedshu


----------



## DRDNA (Sep 19, 2010)

Nice work your doing there!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 19, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> with the tools I have ... probably not ... to do that and make it look anywhere close to good it would need to be machine cut :shadedshu



was just an idea. You have to deal with what you have to work with.It's one more thing to love about moding .


----------



## copenhagen69 (Sep 19, 2010)

haha... ya no kidding. This would be so much easier if i had a huge shop


----------



## copenhagen69 (Sep 19, 2010)

Ok pretty much done ... which setup do you like better ...

just a piece on the back or 1  front and 1 back. I did not put in all 6 screws so dont worry


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 19, 2010)

i think having both makes it look cleaner


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 19, 2010)

any updates?


----------



## copenhagen69 (Oct 19, 2010)

been put on hold because of work


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 19, 2010)

I look forward to see some updates.


----------

